# Trapping Pics 2019/20



## Anita Dwink

Thought I'd start a thread to post random catches.
Got these today. Not setting the world on fire to start but really decided to not press when I'm free to trap.


----------



## meatfishhunter

Ran a few conibears for **** myself. No water critters until the 10th for me


----------



## Tail-Chaser

First yote for me. Just started trapping this year. With some great guidance I was able to get my first one


----------



## wicklundrh

Great catch. Just the way you want them to be. I've been procrastinating this year. Not sure why. Maybe I'll put a small **** line in today.


----------



## Wolverick

Nice pics. I wish someone would hit the **** like that around here. Last Spring I had to shoot two with distemper coming out of hibernation. They were pathetic. 

Tailchaser, Congrats on that coyote. Now it is your duty to catch as many as possible. This is the burden you must bear.


----------



## 9

I can see it's a super modified #4 Duke!


----------



## 9

FYI- I posted 3 new videos on my channel if anyone is interested.


----------



## 9




----------



## vincke07

Always enjoy the videos Seldom. One question, why did you only set one trap next to the food plot near the slash when you figured a pair were running together? Just curious if there was a specific reason.


----------



## 9

I was very pressed for time that day and the next day as well with necessary appointments. Seems like every year when I start trapping things pop up that require my attention rather then a week or two BEFORE I start! LOL. I almost didn’t make the set that day because of the time as I knew I was pressed for so I swung over to that location scouting as I returned to my truck. Couldn’t resist throwing a set in. In fact you hear me mention a 2nd trap in the video because I normally will set 2-3 but there wasn’t. Traps setting in the box won’t catch a coyote.

I believe the coyote in the 2nd video is the big male that made up the pair. His Tracks were big enough to be since there was an unusually large track with a smaller track traveling together and I knew they were a pair of males. We’ll see if I’m right or not!

There is one thing I don’t do any more and that’s hurry! I’ve found with age comes patience and the need for low stress equals far more enjoyment of the trapping experience,

Glad you enjoyed the videos! Thank you.


----------



## meatfishhunter

More bandits from last few days


----------



## meatfishhunter

Can only upload 1 at a time for some reason


----------



## dwalker

I need to take better/more pictures, always seem to be in a hurry. A few **** and a couple more fox got a week in before the 5 in of rain.


----------



## Scottygvsu

meatfishhunter said:


> Can only upload 1 at a time for some reason


There’s nothing I like more than a pile of dead raccoon. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## 9

Yes, Dwalker, “hurrying” is a bad habit that I think affects the majority of trappers. Used to affect me in a big way. Hurrying causes stress and stress takes the trapper’s eye off nature and takes the eye off indepth observations within nature. In other words, looking while hurrying is usually not seeing!!!!!!


----------



## dwalker

Seldom said:


> Yes, Dwalker, “hurrying” is a bad habit that I think affects the majority of trappers. Used to affect me in a big way. Hurrying causes stress and stress takes the trapper’s eye off nature and takes the eye off indepth observations within nature. In other words, looking while hurrying is usually not seeing!!!!!!


Don’t have to tell me but I do not work a schedule, never know daily if I am working 4 hrs or 10 hrs so I check in the morning (which is not good, can’t tell you how many run offs I have seen) and set when I get a chance in the daylight. Which is why I can only run 2-3 sets (6 traps) efficiently. Hope I still have my health when I can or if I can retire. Then it will be a lot more fun! lol


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## JMCorlewJr

My favorite annual thread! Good job so far guys. We’ll be setting after I get back from Nebraska. Hopefully we’ll be able to participate. 
@Seldom what is the name of your channel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9

JMCorlewJr said:


> My favorite annual thread! Good job so far guys. We’ll be setting after I get back from Nebraska. Hopefully we’ll be able to participate.
> @Seldom what is the name of your channel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seldomfales


----------



## JMCorlewJr

Seldom said:


> Seldomfales


Subscribed! I don’t know where you trap but, we trap Midland and Gladwin county’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob0311

First check of the year. Didn’t get as many sets in as I wanted. Had motor problems.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Got this bad boy on my first set. 
Told my stepdaughter if she doesn’t clean the half eaten food out of her room every day, she’ll wear a mouse fur wrap to Snowcoming.


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## rob0311

No pics right now, just put a new motor on my long tail to get in my spots which are all state land. Been having motor issues since the start of the season. Planning on setting on 3 different lakes tomorrow morning. I’m not coming back with traps in the boat. Not even sure if I have enough traps for all 3 locations. I’m off work until Monday and looks like the ice is off also!


----------



## sureshot006

Gotta transfer the pic... I was inches from a coyote catch. Came from the wrong direction. Little more from the E than SE and I'd have had it.


----------



## multibeard

FREEPOP said:


> **** hides used to be good money. The market tanked recently so most is done for nuisance control and the fact that if you have a coyote set out, they'll find it.


I will never forget the day my son and I were bagging the fur coming off the table at the Ravenna Fur Sale. I trapper had 200 #1 xl and xxl ****. They sold for $50.00 a piece. My son was stand trying to figure how much that lot was worth. I told him $10,000 and to get them bagged up as the trapper had 150 outs coming up. They sold for $36 a piece.
Those were the days.


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## sureshot006

what I learned... on this trail, do not put the pan in a line between edge and road. put scent and pan parallel to the trap. Yote and buck sniffing the ground is a snow covered dirt hole.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Picked up this 52 lb'er today. Would have gotten one yesterday had I remembered to take the safeties off. Skull and tail sold, hide in the freezer, castors drying, meat going to a wild game dinner and the carcass going to Wildlife Rehabilitation. The Eagles enjoy them.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Put in 11 DPs on Saturday. Looks like they wanted to enjoy the warm evening. A few less to raid ground nests. I expect to add to this as long as the temps stay for a bit.


----------



## Firefighter

Pretty little lady got held up a bit the first night of attempting to trap a local yote or two.

Quick pic and let her go. 

Not a lot of fox around here but I've seen more this year than ever. 

I don't think these padded MB-650's bend a hair, even when they're 4 coiled. 

Might upgrade my whole fleet to them.


----------



## SJC

Our annual Christmas to new year's mushrat line started well. Too bad the ice is going to hell...
View media item 122143


----------



## BumpRacerX

WOW!

Is that 150+ rats along with the obvious 4 beavers and a ****?


----------



## Scottygvsu

SJC said:


> Our annual Christmas to new year's mushrat line started well. Too bad the ice is going to hell...
> View media item 122143


Holy buckets!
Awesome!


----------



## Anita Dwink

No ***** today but had these waiting at another spot. The larger Beaver (43 lbs) came on a MB-750 with a 10' 1/2 " rebar slide drowner.







The 3 rats were in a colony I threw in a run on the way thru the cattails.


----------



## nick 74

Got a Pine Marten this year. Lot of work for one critter but it was a blast!


----------



## BillBuster

Great looking marten Nick! Congratulations!! I would love to catch one someday!


----------



## BumpRacerX

Merry Christmas bonus gift!

First **** of the year, second one ever!


----------



## Firefighter

Caught a real nice male red last night. 

Hard to let this guy go, but did. 

Gonna have some seriously smart foxes at this location if I decide to start targeting them


----------



## Gnoyes

Dreamed of trapping since I was a kid with a pile of FFG magazines. Running a few water traps this winter for meat and fur. Picked up a couple 30#ish beavers and this otter so far. Having a blast.


----------



## rob0311

Attempted a 1 day set in the boat Saturday, shelf ice made me change my mind and I set a few ditches along the way home, picked up a mink on a bottom edge and a few rats. Had some help tonight brushing them out.


----------



## Tail-Chaser

K9 season ended for me today. This weather is to the point I’m tired of fighting slop snow and mud. Had a great first year trapping! Without the helpful nudging I got I couldn’t of been as successful as I was! Now I’m going to play with some rats and mink and see if they are as hard to get as coyotes!


----------



## Tail-Chaser

.


----------



## Firefighter

What does a smelly **** catch circle catch?

Another smelly ****.












I let this one go and remade. Had a ton of canine tracks last night after this knucklehead clogged the set. 










Pulling this weekend. Out of waxed dirt!


----------



## multibeard

Get some ant hill dirt and keep trapping. They are easy to spot when there is snow on the ground. It will not freeze as it repels water. An ant hill in grassy land is the best as it has no sticks in it that needs to be sifted out.


----------



## sureshot006

multibeard said:


> Get some ant hill dirt and keep trapping. They are easy to spot when there is snow on the ground. It will not freeze as it repels water. An ant hill in grassy land is the best as it has no sticks in it that needs to be sifted out.


And it doesnt cost an arm and a leg! Used waxed dirt for the first time this past year and couldn't believe how few sets I could get with it for $20.


----------



## multibeard

You do have to be careful when taking ant hill dirt. You do not want to get too deep to the point you get ant eggs that will become a bunch of ants in stored dirt. Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## 9

*


sureshot006 said:



And it doesnt cost an arm and a leg! Used waxed dirt for the first time this past year and couldn't believe how few sets I could get with it for $20.

Click to expand...

*
*What I use-*
*https://www.candlescience.com*
*IGI 1239 A Paraffin Wax 60 lb Case*
$86.15

You may want to invest in a cookie cutter to save on the amount of waxed sand/dirt you use to make a set.


----------



## jscheel

Firefighter said:


> What does a smelly **** catch circle catch?
> 
> Another smelly ****.
> 
> View attachment 485783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let this one go and remade. Had a ton of canine tracks last night after this knucklehead clogged the set.
> 
> View attachment 485785
> 
> 
> Pulling this weekend. Out of waxed dirt!


Can you share your lure/bait combo so we know what not to use?


----------



## Firefighter

I make my own waxed dirt and use cookie cutters as well. 

This site has a whole bunch of catches, so it's literally probably a 4 foot waxed dirt circle


----------



## DFJISH

Caught and released this red. It was the second of only two this season that didn't get torn to pieces(literally) by one or more coyotes that got there before I did. I'd like to see foxes re-establish some decent numbers, but I doubt that's gonna happen. This location is adjacent to city limits where a small number of reds continue to survive.


----------



## 9

Out checking on coyote activity this morning. Found a little but also found this so I took a few photo. BTW, when you view the photos know that there is no creek.
A little beaver sign














A little otter sign















A little rat sign


----------



## FREEPOP

What's more appropriate for hump day than


----------



## FMann

Figured I’d add a little something to this. These where caught between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Gnoyes

Hauling my first snare caught beaver out, and some recent fisher tracks spotted on the line. The constant freeze/ thaw up here has kept it interesting, took a plunge up to my armpits a couple of weeks ago. Yikes.


----------



## FREEPOP

Foxy lady


----------



## rob0311

Few pics from yesterday’s run around the block.


----------



## BassFisher91

Caught my biggest beaver this year. I don’t think the photos do it justice. This was the first trap check after a 2 mile hike in. I was a little relieved there were no other sets with fur in em’ because it was a tough haul out! Think I’ll try having some gloves made out of this one.


----------



## sureshot006

BassFisher91 said:


> Caught my biggest beaver this year. I don’t think the photos do it justice. This was the first trap check after a 2 mile hike in. I was a little relieved there were no other sets with fur in em’ because it was a tough haul out! Think I’ll try having some gloves made out of this one.
> View attachment 488051
> View attachment 488053
> View attachment 488055


The one on the tailgate is a great size reference. Big ol beaver!


----------



## multibeard

Looks to be a 60 pounder. The 63 I caught about covered the gate on my old scout, the best trapping vehicle I ever owned.


----------



## 9

WTG Rob! I can see the set location you chose and would have set there myself! I use the term “gleaning” when I focus on catching a particular coyote or a particular mink!
Good Job!


----------



## rob0311

Yes seldom, it was a no brainer set. I had my nephew from the city with me when we set that trap. He was excited to check it the next day. He comes up and hangs out with me and we usually do some trapping and fishing. I knew it would connect at some point but geez these mink are illusive. We did get a muskrat when he was here and a couple nice pike for the frying pan. The rat is getting tanned for him.


----------



## rob0311

Did not set any snares, borrowed a few 4 coil mb 650’s. Should have ended with 5. 1 somehow walked over my trap and the other looked like the lock was snagged up a few feet down the wire and pulled out.


----------



## rob0311

There was a struggle, my stake was jacked up 5” out from the mud. Nothing stuck in the jaws. I’m cursed with this Bridger. 3 years no catch on it. I was using twisted coated wire, the coating balled up into the lock. Will never twist wire again.


----------



## Anita Dwink

rob0311 said:


> View attachment 500359
> Did not set any snares, borrowed a few 4 coil mb 650’s. Should have ended with 5. 1 somehow walked over my trap and the other looked like the lock was snagged up a few feet down the wire and pulled out.
> View attachment 500357


I've had a few that had gotten loose about half way and attributed it to a belly catch.


----------



## FREEPOP

Got a 48 lber today that somehow got tangled half way down the cable. First time that happened to me. Maybe they're on to us?


----------



## multibeard

Anita Dwink said:


> I've had a few that had gotten loose about half way and attributed it to a belly catch.


Are you putting small sharped sticks in front of the trap? They will get the beaver to put down it feet before it hits the trap with it's belly.
One beaver kept springing my trap even with the sticks. I decided to put the trap on the left side instead of the right where I usually set them. Next check it was on the bottom of the river. It did not have a right foot.


----------



## Gnoyes

Wrapped up fur shed chores and put away the tools for the year. I'm already pumped for next season. Thank you to the helpful folks on here that answered my rookie questions and have posted years worth of great info.


----------



## FREEPOP

Two otter, that's nice.


----------



## Gnoyes

FREEPOP said:


> Two otter, that's nice.


Thanks, I had some strange beginners luck. Both otters came pretty quickly at d crossovers I set intentionally for otter. I didn't plan on trapping for mink as I thought they'd be past prime once I got going, but set a 110 on a crossing log one night and picked up a decent male by the next morning. 

I figured muskrats would be the easiest, I ran under ice 110s for a week in one swamp and never had a tripped trap. Both muskrats came in a 330 set for beaver. Go figure!

So much to learn! I can't wait.


----------



## FREEPOP

View attachment 501827


----------



## multibeard

Freep There is some good eaten!!! The meat is worth more than the hides.


----------



## FREEPOP

...and the castors. Got $70 a lb at Kalamazoo


----------



## rob0311

have History with this guy since November.


----------



## rob0311

Set a few yesterday on state land. And my bridger finally hooked up with a deep rear foot. Used a castor mix about 2’ up the side of a dead tree on the dam.






And the best part was the company with me on the set and check.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

Set 1 330 and 1 mb 750 on my new island off the main creek today. Set 2 330’s and 1 mb750 on my neighbors which is a pond between a lake and the main creek. 
My new island.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

The neighbors.


----------



## Fool'em

Got these 3 beaver and a couple rats in my beaver sets. Picked up another property yesterday. High water has beaver doing damage everywhere. I’m hoping I have enough time to keep these landowners happy. I pulled out from checking one spot and the guy down the road flags me down. He’s got a big pond and it’s full of beaver.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

1 less.
View attachment 503507


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Catch for today along with Lt. Dan. 45lb and a 31lb. First double on the beaver line. Big one in a drowning set and smaller one in a 330.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Put in 6 sets near where I live. 2 rebar drowners . 4 330's. 4 beaver .







The largest was 37 lbs.


----------



## mondrella

Anita Dwink said:


> Put in 6 sets near where I live. 2 rebar drowners . 4 330's. 4 beaver .
> View attachment 504175
> The largest was 37 lbs.


Nice stay after them! There are so many beaver around it is crazy around our area. Every spring and pothole seems to have beaver.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Always room for 1 more pic. Nice 43 lb on a reset 330 from yesterday. #14 for the season.


----------



## rob0311

All done, did good for a rookie with limited time. Lots of memories were made


----------



## Anita Dwink

If you move the camera in close and there are no reference points, you can make believe its 30lbs larger than it is. #15 for the year.


----------



## Brien maeder

T


Anita Dwink said:


> If you move the camera in close and there are no reference points, you can make believe its 30lbs larger than it is. #15 for the year.
> View attachment 504935










The boy got his first 45lbr


----------



## Anita Dwink

#16 and 17. 3rd one off blind set 330 . Both mid 40s . I'd weigh but they froze to the truck bed.


----------



## Hunter1979

Got my first one in a 330 with my boys.









Sent from my Droid


----------



## Anita Dwink

Hunter1979 said:


> Got my first one in a 330 with my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Good Job! Great start to getting them grounded.


----------



## Anita Dwink

#'s 18-21. Biggest was just shy of 50 lbs. Rat was in the wrong place .


----------



## Whitetail Freak




----------



## Anita Dwink

#25 and 26 this am. Pair of 48 lb tree eaters. Paddling a 17' canoe in this wind is a adventure.


----------



## bradym54

Hunter1979 said:


> Got my first one in a 330 with my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Nice job!

Was that caught in Lenawee county? I have heard rumors of them on the west side of the county but have never saw one. Nothing over on the east side I know that. I have saw a few in Hillsdale.


----------



## Fool'em

Last one of the season for me. I didn’t get the time I was hoping for to catch as many as I would have liked but I managed a few. Kept the landowners happy. 










I’m done till next season


----------



## Hunter1979

bradym54 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Was that caught in Lenawee county? I have heard rumors of them on the west side of the county but have never saw one. Nothing over on the east side I know that. I have saw a few in Hillsdale.


Yep. Western Lenawee. First time I've ever seen one in 30+ years. Going to try to find a few more spots next year to trap.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Anita Dwink

#'s 27 -29 . The one in the middle is the 10th from the same spot and 7th from the same crossover. Landowner might get to use the 20 acres or so that have been under water for 9 months. I've been working around this lodge with no success. Decided to check out the old lodge 40 yards south. Otter sign everywhere. Also think I found where the resident Beaver moved to. We'll see.


----------



## Gnoyes

Tried my first castor set last night and got lucky.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Gnoyes said:


> Tried my first castor set last night and got lucky.
> View attachment 509947


Nice looking flat tail. Well done.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Nice dark 48lb today on a MB 750 1/2" rebar slide .







I'd rather see these pics and others than what's circulating elsewhere right now.


----------



## Gnoyes

Anita Dwink said:


> Nice dark 48lb today on a MB 750 1/2" rebar slide .
> View attachment 510095
> I'd rather see these pics and others than what's circulating elsewhere right now.


Absolutely. Keep them coming, and stay safe!


----------



## Whitetail Freak

A pair from the cabin, the first one took ten minutes from the make to his demise. 2 minutes to swim across lake, and 8 minutes working the set. That was interesting to see, I actually video’d it from the deck.


----------



## 9

Always see some wise-guy while I'm testing coyotee lures-


----------



## FREEPOP

I had a battle with a muskrat in the back yard a couple of years ago. There was a moment or two that I thought I might get bit. Those things can jump. The Secretary of War was laughing so hard, wished she had video taped it.


----------



## Gnoyes

Seldom said:


> Always see some wise-guy while I'm testing coyotee lures-


Seems like they're really on the move right now.


----------



## otterc

Pulled everything today. Ended up with eleven beaver from 24 sets. One was really bit up bad. Two year old was just looking for a new place to live. My partner and I trapped two weeks and ended up with 57 beaver, 4 otter, and 5 muskrats.


----------



## loonypier

Do you guys use beaver tails for anything? Serious question.


----------



## haggerty05

loonypier said:


> Do you guys use beaver tails for anything? Serious question.


Check out darling leather and furs on Facebook. She just made an awesome looking wallet for a client using beaver tail leather

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## otterc

I had actually thought about it this year, but did not. We had at least 35 that were over 45 pounds. Just out of curiosity do you know what tails bring. I know they need to be at least 4-5 inches across with no damage.


----------



## FREEPOP

I e-mailed Trevor Barnes and he said, .25, .50 & $1.00 for tails.


----------



## Gnoyes

loonypier said:


> Do you guys use beaver tails for anything? Serious question.


I froze my tails. Smaller ones have gone to the dog, I'm still planning to cook the larger ones. Would love to skin and get a couple tails tanned someday.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Last three for the season. All on drowner sets. Was trying to get 30 this spring. Got 29.


----------



## otterc

Good job Anita - Due the virus I ran into the most competition in 12 years of spring beaver trapping. How about you?


----------



## Anita Dwink

otterc said:


> Good job Anita - Due the virus I ran into the most competition in 12 years of spring beaver trapping. How about you?


Almost all of my areas were private but on the few that weren't there wasn't anyone. I still didn't get to a few spots , most were flooded food plots or back trails . I morel hunt and will notice if a few of the ponds were trapped this spring.


----------



## Firefighter

Only set for beaver at one spot where the landowner wanted them gone. 

My oldest trapping partner had a blast. 

Once his little brother starts tagging along I'll really be able to make sets! 2 additional mules!


----------



## 9

During one of my annual spring coyote scouting treks, I see you folks missed some! LOL


----------



## otterc

Cool! Love a good healthy beaver pond.


----------



## 9

I’ve been very familiar with this country for 50+ years and there are no waterways to feed beaver ponds/flowages though they do use dams to hold the water. The only flow is surface water moving from a little higher ground to lower ground. I’d guess there is hardpan underneath and during very dry summers the beaver just dig deeper runs. Some age old beaver ponds unexplainably dry up in this country while others just appear.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Thought I'd share the pic of this dam. I watched as it started building 18 months ago. Got it up about 4- 5 ' above the original creek.


----------



## Martin Looker

I used to know where there was a dam up in the Keweenaw that was over 10 ft tall. It was the best brook trout fishing I have ever seen. The last time I went looking for it there was nothing left but a little stream and some new brush. Sure would like the know where all of those trout went.


----------

